# TSG23: But Wait, There's More!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Brian discuss new technology in advertising, including screens in magazines, Microsoft Tag, and clickable ads on your TV._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty three of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
Video screens hit paper magazines
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8255729.stm

Microsoft Tag
http://www.microsoft.com/tag/

Cablevision to Launch Clickable TV Ads
http://newteevee.com/2009/09/16/cablevision-to-launch-clickable-tv-ads/

Magic Wand Remote Control
http://www.coolthings.com/kymera-magic-wand-remote-control-for-wizards/

Palm Pre 1.2 Coming Next Week
http://www.taranfx.com/blog/?p=1840

Google releases Chrome 3
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/861230-google-releases-chrome-3-a.html

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey mike, i havent listened to the show but wanted to join live to the stream of the podcast but hit one snag, you have to sign up to talk in the chatroom. Is there a way maybe you can just run the show recording right here at techguy and to keep bots and trolls out we can have it where the user can authenticate with their techguy logon credentials?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We're looking into that possibility -- using a system like ustream for the video/audio, but use our own system for the chat. Of course, our own chat system has it's own problems.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I got you mike, Is there a way you could possibly maybe just run the chat engine here and stream from moguls but link it to chat here but disable chat on mogulus end?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We haven't used Mogulus for months (actually since just after they stopped being called Mogulus), but that's pretty much the idea.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh ok, have you ever looked into stickcam? I know my sister has been using it like crazy lately to talk to friends and such, if you want i could ask her if there is a way to disable chat there and stream the video feed somewhere else...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We used StickCam for a show once... had some kind of issue with it, but I don't remember what. Might be worth trying again some time. In any event, I think the real issue will be the integrated chat system, not the video stream. Having the chat use the TSG username is the tough part. We've always seemed to have trouble with making that both secure and reliable. We'll give it a shot for the next show, though! Sunday, October 11th at 12:30PM Eastern.


----------

